# 2 Music websites you need to know about



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music - Streaming music, any genre, any artist. You pick a song or artist and Pandora picks music that is similar that you might like. Awesome site.

And if you like techno/offbeat music check out
Digitally Imported Radio - Free Internet Radio Stations | DI.fm Theres like 100 different channels all good music. Some raggae too mon.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 24, 2007)

LegalizePhx said:


> Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music - Streaming music, any genre, any artist. You pick a song or artist and Pandora picks music that is similar that you might like. Awesome site.
> 
> And if you like techno/offbeat music check out
> Digitally Imported Radio - Free Internet Radio Stations | DI.fm Theres like 100 different channels all good music. Some raggae too mon.


Download soulseek. Download program for all music, good quality and all the tunes are what they say they are.

Well recommended.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah man....Pandora is the shizzzznit! +


----------

